# Possible changes ahead?...



## Waz_51

Just curious if any of you fellow hunters have any inside information on whether the NRC plans on changing our harvest limits? Personally, I feel like it would be pretty frickin' sweet if we could take 2 birds...I wouldn't mind paying $30 for 2 kill tags but maybe they could just charge $20-$25? What are your guys' thoughts on expanding the harvest limit and cost of tags? Any other suggestions as far as regulation changes goes? It would be nice to be brought up to par with other mid western turkey destination states, Lord knows we could use the interest from non-resident hunters!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman

I don't have any complaints on our one bird limit right now. One of the few things that is managed well in MI IMO.


----------



## Liver and Onions

Southern Michigan only.
Private land only.
Last 10 days of May only.
All license money generated goes to feeding the birds in the NLP & UP during the winter.

L & O


----------



## flockshot

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> I don't have any complaints on our one bird limit right now. One of the few things that is managed well in MI IMO.


 simplest way to put it. I fully agree 100%


----------



## huntnfish2

Leave it at a one bird limit.


----------



## Grass

One bird is doing just fine in my eyes. If it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## Ack

Leave it..........quality is better than quantity.


----------



## jem44357

I agree the system seems fine.


----------



## old graybeard

Why try to ruin a good thingYou can take two birds now, 1 spring and 1 fall.


----------



## EdB

I don't want to see any changes, we have quality hunting right up to May 31. You can hunt the whole time, just take out some kids, friends and you can participate in multiple kills.


----------



## iLiveInTrees

Ack said:


> Leave it..........quality is better than quantity.


 
Definitely agree here. Its fun to go out and call birds, and have them respond. I've only had one hunt this year that I did not get a response.

Good healthy population, big birds.......while I would love to go after another one I would be dissapointed to see a 2 bird limit.....at least at this time.

For me its getting out and hearing the birds, interacting with them, and hunting with other people. If you're anything like me......pick up a call and take someone new out hunting.


----------



## multibeard

That there are so many that agree that one bird is enough.

Turkey hunting remains a quality experiance. I hope they stick with the draw for the two early hunts. This speads out the pressure out. Turning every one loose on one day would cause alot of conflicts between hunters.

To quote EDB "" You can hunt the whole time, just take out some kids, friends and you can participate in multiple kills. ""

I have found it is more fun for me to call a bird in for some one else, especially a newbee, than one for my self.


----------



## MERGANZER

One bird is enough right now and in the northern areas there arent many birds at all after a few tough winters. Leave it the way it is now.

Ganzer


----------



## lodge lounger

One bird is fine with me. I harvested a nice tom on opening morning, but my hunt is far from over. Still gotta call for my wife, my son, his girlfriend, and whoever else wants to give it a try.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Its a love hate thing here.. Even with one tag, we remain top 5 or 6 for states with regards to spring harvest.. The one tag coupled with split seasons serves to keep pressure down in a state with a whole bunch of deer waiters that have not joined the spring pursuit. 

I have hunted a wide range of states and I must say Southern Michigan has some of the finest if not easiest hunting I have ever experienced.. 

I think a state to keep track of in terms of harvest and hunter satisfaction would be Wisconsin. Wisconsin for a while now has juggled between number 1 and 2 in total harvest.. The past few years Wisconsin has put leftover tags on a first come first serve basis allowing folks to purchase as many leftover licenses as they can until they run out.. It will be interesting to see down the road how this effects hunter satisfaction..


----------



## SBE II

If it goes to two there's no reason to ever decrease the cost of a license, in order to have resources you have to put funds into them.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

SBE II said:


> If it goes to two there's no reason to ever decrease the cost of a license, in order to have resources you have to put funds into them.


I would pay 150-200 bucks if a 2nd tag option was adopted.. I would pay that for the first as well, even if the tags were not appropriately used.


----------



## john warren

you can take two now, one in fall one in spring. as far as i know there is no reason to increase the harvest.


----------



## TankHunter

I agree that the one bird limit should continue. The only thing I would like to see changed is that they make the Southern Michigan ZZ-301 License an over the counter license all throughout the season and make the season from the Monday in April that they choose every year to the end of May... The Idea that they have a quota of 60,000 ZZ tags and they seldom sell more than 20,000-25,000 in any season is a little crazy. Why even give a number for a quota if you know it wont be even 50% sold. I would like to see them keep the one bird rule but make the ZZ unit over the counter with a longer season from say April 20 - May 31. Allowing a hunter to buy a tag at any point during season. If they aren't concerned about how many licenses they sell (60,000) then why limit someone to a time period as short as the regulations are now to kill their one bird.. The thumb area Turkey population seems to grow slightly every year but has also seemed to level off some, so one bird is ok as guys are stating the quality is a great thing to have.. Just give people more time and weekends to hunt.. If someone has only a couple weekends to hunt and those two weekends are in April and May and they don't get their bird in April I feel as though they should be able to hunt in mid May when they can get out again to try to fill their tag and not be limited to one weekend.. Of course this is in southern Michigan Private Lands where the populations are high. For the number of tags they sell it wouldn't hurt the population anyways.. Just a thought...


----------



## srconnell22

If you want to kill a second, third or fourth bird just find someone like a kid or first timer to take hunting. 

Trust me, the satisfaction doesn't get any worse if you aren't the one pulling the trigger. 

I helped a buddy kill his first with a bow yesterday morning. He was on cloud nine and seeing that happiness is worth way more to me than pulling the trigger myself.


----------



## steelhead1001

Leave as is we have quality hunting..........They already can't manage the money we give them why give them more? Be happy we can go out and get the one we can get like said go in the fall if you want a second bird. If we could use the same principles with our deer hunting we would also prosper there too. Just my 2 cents..........


----------



## TSS Caddis

Here is the change I would like to see. If hunting private, there should be no draw. You should just be able to hunt from opening day of the first season through the last day of the late season. No need to spread out the pressure.


----------



## SBE II

TSS Caddis said:


> Here is the change I would like to see. If hunting private, there should be no draw. You should just be able to hunt from opening day of the first season through the last day of the late season. No need to spread out the pressure.


For once I agree..Or to alleviate and monitor tags, turn in your early tag for a month long and pay $15..More revenue?


----------



## flockshot

Linda G. said:


> Which, in response to the poster above me, would be a disaster if EVERYBODY was allowed to be out there on opening day. We'd have dead turkey hunters, I have no doubt. Very dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really, really glad to see all the hunters who want to remain at one gobbler in the spring who understand the value of "quality of the hunt"...
> 
> Thank you!!


....i chopped your qoute..but your dead on with these two points.. I dont mind longer seasons, or larger qoutas, but i dont need to kill two birds. now, maybe being allowed a zz in addition to the general, maybe. MAYBE, but only if done right. but for the most part i think this is one thing the dnr has done to an absolute T right...These birds were none exsistent even when i first started hunting in SE mi, Now you cant sneeze without spooking one. Isnt that what we wanted? why push for more now???????? i for one would stop turkey hunting if 2400 hunters all hit the SE michigan public land woods on the same day.


----------



## flockshot

to further clarify my point..turkey hunting is one experience that can be just as good, if not better on state land in our state because of the strict quotas and bird limits. I dont think taking that experience from people who dont have land is fair, or right. MI has a great quality of turkey hunting..especially in the south (where most the population of people are as well) . I for one..see no reason to change that.


----------



## TheLionsFan

I kinda wish they would make it 2, but at the same time I dont mind one. I kind of like referring to my turkey as, for example, my 2013 turkey. Or my 2012 turkey. A little more memorable IMO.

Id rather they change the deer rules more so than the turkey. Wish they had antler restrictions and once you shoot your buck, your only allowed does now. Just my opinion and off subject of course.


----------



## Liver and Onions

flockshot said:


> to further clarify my point..turkey hunting is one experience that can be just as good, if not better on state land in our state because of the strict quotas and bird limits. I dont think taking that experience from people who dont have land is fair, or right.
> ............


Also to clarify, I don't believe anyone it this thread or any similar threads in the past suggested that a 2nd tag would be legal on public land. While some ideas proposed have been different, all ideas started with:
1--Southern Mi. only
2--Private land only

L & O


----------



## QDMAMAN

Waz_51 said:


> the guys who post it never leave the deer forums!


Yeah!


----------



## flockshot

Liver and Onions said:


> Also to clarify, I don't believe anyone it this thread or any similar threads in the past suggested that a 2nd tag would be legal on public land. While some ideas proposed have been different, all ideas started with:
> 1--Southern Mi. only
> 2--Private land only
> 
> L & O


id agree with that then. maybe...i Dunno. maybe. lol.


----------



## Waz_51

Liver and Onions said:


> Also to clarify, I don't believe anyone it this thread or any similar threads in the past suggested that a 2nd tag would be legal on public land. While some ideas proposed have been different, all ideas started with:
> 1--Southern Mi. only
> 2--Private land only
> 
> L & O


this is what i was implying when i said a second tag...southern Michigan on private land only, like unit ZZ


----------



## TSS Caddis

Waz_51 said:


> this is what i was implying when i said a second tag...southern Michigan on private land only, like unit ZZ


There are states with 2 tag areas and one tag areas so it shouldn't be out of the question.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waz_51

TSS Caddis said:


> There are states with 2 tag areas and one tag areas so it shouldn't be out of the question.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


I guess I'm fairly lucky and spoiled when it comes to turkeys...the spot i mainly hunt usually has a minimum of 5 toms every season and the other spots that I have access to usually have at least 2 or 3...I guess my opinion might be slightly off because I'd like to think that this is the case everywhere in the SLP...I know that its probably not the case but it seems like there are more turkeys than deer down here!


----------



## iLiveInTrees

Waz_51 said:


> I guess I'm fairly lucky and spoiled when it comes to turkeys...the spot i mainly hunt usually has a minimum of 5 toms every season and the other spots that I have access to usually have at least 2 or 3...I guess my opinion might be slightly off because I'd like to think that this is the case everywhere in the SLP...I know that its probably not the case but it seems like there are more turkeys than deer down here!


O I agree, I have no problems with seeing turkeys and I could kill 2 easily, but it got that way because the bag limits are not out of control. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

